# Similar skylines and street scenes



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

-Mexico City: -Manila:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Alot of similarities except Manila is a coastal city


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

from sri Lankan forum



saraprobe said:


> Cargills Buildings in Colombo fort
> :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another HK <-> NY similarity 

Victoria Park









Central Park


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Central Park









Santa fé Mexico


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't get the Santa Fe one. I don't see a park


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Hong Kong ones are a bit of a far stretch.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

They all are.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Liverpools 'Three Graces'




























Shangai 'The Bund'


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Barcelona "Torre Agbar" :










London "Gherkin" :


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It looks like Chicago isn't the only city with a river full of small bridges.

Harlem River, NYC









Chicago River


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

1878EFC said:


> Liverpools 'Three Graces'
> 
> Shangai 'The Bund'


:uh::wtf:


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

sapmi said:


> :uh::wtf:


what?


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

1878EFC said:


> what?


It's so similar!


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

sapmi said:


> It's so similar!


yes Shanghai is a sister city with Liverpool so some of the buildings were copied from Liverpools waterfront. for example the Customs House was modelled on the Royal Liver Building, the originals are the best though :colgate:

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-01/15/content_299127.htm


----------



## kevster16 (Nov 15, 2007)

Gold coast, australia








Miami Beach


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually, just about every beachfront city has a skyline of hotels and apartments, so that is nothing new.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

i like the comparrison between mexico city and manila, lots of similarities


----------



## Prince Victor (Feb 22, 2007)

All are pretty pictures. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

The original post was half right. More like this:

Park Avenue, New York:










La Salle Street, Chicago:


----------

